# Garage wall cabinets from 3/4 OSB



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

During my recent garage renovation, I had some left-over pieces of 3/4" T&G OSB. Since I need some wall cabinets to get things re-organized, I've been thinking of my low cost options and the OSB seems like it might offer an option. However, I am concerned about achieving strong corner joints. With wood or Plywood, I would use regular yellow wood glue and screws or finishing nails. But, with the OSB, will that work?

Merry Christmas

TTG


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> All,
> 
> During my recent garage renovation, I had some left-over pieces of 3/4" T&G OSB. Since I need some wall cabinets to get things re-organized, I've been thinking of my low cost options and the OSB seems like it might offer an option. However, I am concerned about achieving strong corner joints. With wood or Plywood, I would use regular yellow wood glue and screws or finishing nails. But, with the OSB, will that work?
> 
> ...


Hi Thrifty - I do anything to OSB I would with plywood. I think for cabinets I would be tempted to use it smooth surface in to facilitate wiping out and such. Wouldn't necessarily be pretty but they are garage cabinets


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi TTG

Yes it will work by letting the T & G bit set do all the work for you,a pocket hole screw here and there ,it will be strong , put a face frame on the front side to hang the doors on and to cover up the OSB stock..and to dress it up just a little bit.

I would suggest you get the video from summerfeld tools so Marc can show you how easy it can be done..it's only 10.oo and it's worth every dime..

Cabinetmaking Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

*Merry Christmas*
======




Thrifty Tool Guy said:


> All,
> 
> During my recent garage renovation, I had some left-over pieces of 3/4" T&G OSB. Since I need some wall cabinets to get things re-organized, I've been thinking of my low cost options and the OSB seems like it might offer an option. However, I am concerned about achieving strong corner joints. With wood or Plywood, I would use regular yellow wood glue and screws or finishing nails. But, with the OSB, will that work?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Bob,

I'm sorry, but I didn't take your advice. While on a trip to the local Habitat for Humanity ReStore for some old doors, I found a group of new kitchen cabinets from Lowe's. In my area, Lowes clearances their building supplies thru charities like HFH. In any event, the price was pretty good and anything that I overpaid went to a reputable charity.

So, I got some pretty swanky cabinets for holding the vehicle stuff and mechanics tools. I even mounted a shelf to hold the trickle chargers and some pegboard to hang the frequently used tools.

Now, I just need to find those cheap doors to finish the first job.

Have good one.

TTG


----------

